# This looks like it might be a good survival-genre movie...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...based on a true story of a man attacked by a bear and left for dead by the expedition in 1823.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> ...based on a true story of a man attacked by a bear and left for dead by the expedition in 1823.


Nice find sidekahr ....I agree likely worth the time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Read a short story about this event many years ago. It's unbelievable what this man endured and survived.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

While I believe it is a very good story and applaud my good friend SideKahr for his find...the sheer fact that some environmentally challenged dipshit is in the movie which may make it impossible for me to patronize the movie. Just sayin'.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> While I believe it is a very good story and applaud my good friend SideKahr for his find...the sheer fact that some environmentally challenged dipshit is in the movie which may make it impossible for me to patronize the movie. Just sayin'.


What is the dipshit, Slippy? I just saw the ad for the movie, and don't know anything else about it.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

female bear never raped anyone


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> What is the dipshit, Slippy? I just saw the ad for the movie, and don't know anything else about it.


Leonardo DiCaprio is one of the global warming hypocritical idiots. I think he is the main character in the movie.

http://www.therebel.media/leonardo_dicaprio_thinks_a_chinook_is_global_warming


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio is one of the global warming hypocritical idiots. I think he is the main character in the movie.
> 
> "Dumbass" Leonardo DiCaprio thinks a chinook is "global warming" -- but what's the Calgary Herald's excuse? - The Rebel


Okay, I get it. I do the same thing with actors who profess to be anti-gun, yet make movies filled with gun violence.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio is one of the global warming hypocritical idiots. I think he is the main character in the movie.
> 
> http://www.therebel.media/leonardo_dicaprio_thinks_a_chinook_is_global_warming


I thought you were talking about actors. Not that guy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sounds similar to this movie from 1971. Man in the Wilderness (1971) - IMDb


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I just watched it , it will be a great movie I need to find it .


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

It might turn out to be a decent movie but, it wont top watching him sink into the ocean at the end of Titanic. No, it wasn't my turn to pick the movie when I saw it.


----------

